# Lost friends ad lost interest



## priorityone (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi ladies,
My husband is well, not that well mannered. He has gotten better over the years but he is far from perfect. Some of his habits used to be endearing, but that ship has long since passed. He is very loud and abrasive. He is not that with me but thinks he is being funny with others and, well, it really isn't that funny. He shows off but he is the only one who is usually amused. He cares DEEPLY about his friends and family and once you get to know him, you will either hate him or love him to pieces. Because of this I have lost a lot of friends throughout the years. They just could not handle his abrasive sense of humor and were offended by him. I feel downright embarrassed sometimes. I do tell him that when appropriate but not in front of others but it is honestly exhausting. I have gotten better about just ignoring certain things and remembering that it is HIS stuff, not MINE and I am not his mother. This, along with other gross habits like constant farting and burping at inappropriate times and loud snoring have really lessened my attraction to him over the years and I actually dread sex. He can't get me off anyway. I know it is possible but he has never been able to do it and I wonder if it has to do with my attraction level. He basically raised himself so never really learned manners but has been with me for a very long time and has done better. He still is just so frustrating sometimes. I just really wanted to vent so thank you for listening. I sometimes wish he was a quiet debonair man, I really do. I do love the guy, but I sometimes wonder if that is enough.


----------

